# What is your carer expectation for Anthony Davis



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The guy has been deemed a can't miss project.
What is his upside and what do you think he will turn in to. Points, Rebounds, blocks. I'm having trouble envisioning him as a big scorer. Will he be a 20-10 guy. If what is enough for him to be considered great?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

20-10 anymore is pretty rare. If he can pull that off with a couple blocks a game and some nice D, he'll more than live up to the hype in my opinion.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Speaking of Davis' offense, did anyone watch him at all before he went to Kentucky? His offense wasn't bad at all. Just that at Duke, he didn't need to show offense as much. That didn't seem to be the role Calipari wanted him in. And he's been working with trainer Rob McClanaghan so he's probably helping him more with his offense.



> NEW YORK -- Late in a season when he had already proven to be the best college player on what was about to be proven as the best team, when he turned the debate on the No. 1 pick in the Draft into a two-word conversation, Anthony Davis started to hit 3-pointers.
> 
> Great. Now he could do that, too.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2012/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/06/28/anthony-davis/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_6I-9Spl1o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OSxB2HZAKE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't think he will be neccessarily a 20/10, but he is so long that he should be able to get to something like 17-18 points, 10-11 boards and a few blocks per game.

It's a shame CP didnt stick around to throw lobs to him.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

looks like a young KG to me


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> looks like a young KG to me


More like Serge Ibaka with better offense. Just because he's skinny and blocks shots doesn't mean he's Kevin Garnett.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

22 ppg 12 rpg 3 bpg 2 apg 2 spg


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it will depend on what kind of point gaurd he's playing with. With a good distributing point guard he will probably be a very effective scorer above the rim early on in his career. I think if he does develop that face-up game and can knock down those 17-foot range jumpers, he's gonna be a very dangerous player. We know he'll be capable of being a very tenacious rebounder and shot-blocker, but if finds that shooting range it will make him a completely different ball player with those other talents. Remember with the help of a great young PG and a mid-range shooting touch, David West became a very good four-man and he didn't have nearly as much talent or the intangibles that Davis has coming in.


----------

